# TV on ships



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Back in the 1970s/1980, well after I'd come ashore, I got interested in DX TV. In those days Band 1 TV was still active and there was some impressive DX ... also on much higher frequencies, too, during good conditions.

I remember seeing rotatable TV aerials on some ships and wonder whether anyone served on ships with TV. How did they manage with the many standards around the world? Was reception OK? Presumably this was the responsibility of the R/O.

How about today? I went on a cruise a few years ago and there was a TV in our cabin but I never turned it on. Do ships (not necessarily passenger ships) have satellite TV and is it successful given the pitching and rolling of a vessel? Do they use internet TV?

BTW, in 1937 George Kelsey assisted the EMI research team with experiments into the reception of TV aboard the Cunard White Star liner MV Britannic en route from London to New York via Southampton and Le Havre. Kelsey was later head of the RAF team that monitored German TV from the Eiffel Tower at Beachy Head during WW2. There's an Eastbourne Local History booklet about the latter. See:

www.eastbournehistory.org.uk/publications.php

Thanks in advance for comments ...

W


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Mid 60s, On a rather tired tanker, officers clubbed together and purchased a similarly tired valve black and white tv with which we could watch channels in New York and Venezuela and for a few hours while passing Puerto Rica. Antenna lashed to a railing. Fortunately those countries used the same US standard.
A few years back I commissioned a global satellite system on an FPSO. The cabins were fitted with multi system TV monitors. I guess this would be the set up on cruise ships.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I would guess that all cruise ships have satellite TV these days, and I know from experience that very many offshore oil and gas support vessels have it. Pitching and rolling is not a big issue with the Ku band antennas which are quite small and stabilised with a gyro heading.

When ships travel over long distances satellite footprints fade out. Ku has a limited beam footprint but C band is wider. The ET on board has to reconfigure the satellite receiver and often the set-top boxes too. It can be a hassle transiting between coverage areas. Subscriptions must be set up with different providers as the ship moves around the globe.

Most satellite TV providers concentrate beam patterns on land masses and coastal areas. The demand for Sat-TV at sea is minuscule compared with terrestrial users. For this reason there are large dead spots at sea with Ku band providers. C-Band covers most oceans but is expensive due to the larger dish and dome size.



Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

On many modern cruise ships the 'stateroom' television is just a monitor for a multi media system. 
Apart from live satellite broadcast reception they might offer:
Programmed films
On-demand premium films
On board, in-house productions including safety briefings, daily activity updates, replays of on-board lectures etc. 
Facility to book events and activities. 
Checking on board account (bar bill). 

The actual television programmes vary according to where the ship is, obviously, but will also be set to whatever languages are predominant on board at the time. 
BBC World service and CNN are generally available anywhere. - Maybe the odd drop-out in the middle of the Bering sea... 

Just look at a large modern cruise ship - The satellite antennae domes are about as abundant as ventilators on an old time steam ship - Most of them are for more important things than watching TV and surfing the internet of course.


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

On the Canadian coal trade in the 50's we purchased a television. The problem was going up and down the St Lawrence river we lost reception going round bends. Someone had to go out and change the aerial each time. Our third Engineer then made an aerial it look like a hedgehog with spikes sticking out in all directions problem solved.


----------



## R870879 (Feb 6, 2009)

Back in the late 60's, early 70's, Fyffes new M boats were equipt with two tv sets in both officers and ratings rec rooms. One was for the US and Japanese coasts and one for the British and European coasts. In port, they were next to useless, due to the poor reception caused by the surrounding cranes,sheds,etc. Once the ship set sail, you lost the signal anyway.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember when the old saw "Rum, bum and concertinas" changed to " Rum, bum and old record players" and the appalling cost of batteries that ensued. TV on a ship? I can scarcely credit it.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

The number one cause of friction...... the crew TV.
A brand new multi band TV reduced to being skip worthy within a few weeks....... guaranteed.........treated with less delicacy than a winch. 
If the TV worked.... the ae didn't.......the officers set was always better than the one below which was always seen as being part of a conspiracy. 

The "communal ae" came in a close second

One of the least pleasing memories of the job..... I still can't look at a wire coat hanger without thinking of those days


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Farmer John said:


> old record players.


I am reminded of the last train into Weymouth station on a Sunday night - always chock full of Jolly Jacks returning from weekend leave. 
One or more of them would often report loss of kit en route. 
When taking details the of contents of said bag there was invariably a top of the range music player of some sort. 
When the first personal cassette players came out it was always a Sony Walkman that was lost and within a week or so of the CD version being released they always reported it as a Sony Discman, obviously. 
Unsurprisingly if we recovered said lost bag, someone must have taken the Walkman or Discman out and left an inferior model in its place.


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 
When I was in a couple of Coasters in the late 60s we had a Telly it was connected to a converter something to do with AC DC electrics we had to pay 5 Bob a week for it that was 4 ABs Cook the Galley Lad and the Donkeyman
Every time you altered course you had to go up and turn the Aerial they hated it when I was on the Wheel. I remember in Rotterdam one time we managed to get the Cup Final but no sound I had a radio so got the sound on that and had the commentary fantastic days
Granty


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

How times have changed! On most ships that I served a TV was supplied but was only any good on the UK coast, rarely did anyone watch TV and if anyone did it was considered an unwanted distraction in the bar. It was usually banished to the saloon.

regards
Dave


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Closest I got to tv on board ship was when Rangitane berthed in the London dicks in 1957 and a set came on board to be set up in a small passenger lounge for the use of those standing by.
Tiny little screen , foggy picture ,crackly sound , short programme time etc but we sat there mesmerised by the marvel of it all.
We never had TV on the Union co in NZ until after I went ashore but with limited range transmission the early times saw the programme disapear off the screen about 50 miles out to sea .
Not that many years later I heard of crew's refusing to sail until the colour screen was working well .

Bob


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Blue Funnel in 1960 used to put TVs on board when we got to New York. It stayed 
with us all the way down to the Gulf and back. It was OK in port but not very good at sea. Couldn't stand all the commercials. One trip we went to Havana and I think I remember watching bull fighting on it. A few years later in the RFA we had TVs but we spent a lot of time at Portland on a buoy and it was a full time job adjusting the aerial as we swung around.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Hains SS Co always put TVs on board in port.

I particularly remember we we had one when doing repairs in Tokyo.

A Japanese version of " Saturday Night at the London Palladium " came on , and there appeared a Japanese singer dressed as a cowboy , complete with stetson, leather tassled jacket and cowboy boots.

Very funny ! He sang " Rawhide ! " . Only he could not pronounce his Ls,
and was singing " Lawhide Lawhide ! Lawhide ! "

ATB

Laurie.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

sparkie2182 said:


> The number one cause of friction...... the crew TV.
> A brand new multi band TV reduced to being skip worthy within a few weeks....... guaranteed.........treated with less delicacy than a winch.
> If the TV worked.... the ae didn't.......the officers set was always better than the one below which was always seen as being part of a conspiracy.
> 
> ...


Reefer Scythia in 1978, sailed from Sheerness and had to stop off at Brixham to pick up new big screen tv for crew bar as they had complained their telly didn't work - not surprising as someone had put a screwdriver through it! 
Got there early hours and leccy and sparky had to turn to and show new telly worked, before could sail out and continue voyage, to central America where no likelihood of a tv signal! For next few months!

Dannic.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

My recollections exactly.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

On one ship, all cabins had combo TVs/Radio/Cassette player. Word was that the said sets and about 230 more were "un manifested cargo". The ones not in cabins went over the wall, prior to making the first port!

The only TV that I remember was in the crew bar. I also remember watching, during a crew change when I was the only prior serving eng onboard (2.5 trips, that trip), "A Bridge Too Far", only it was the US version. I didn't know that the Americans won WW2 on their own!!!!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Memories of continually trying to faultfind, or adjust the colour TV sets, mainly in the crew bars of British crewed ships. No training or experience, but you just had to do what you could, and we got a Marconi course on colour TV eventually. As far as I was concerned, the constant hassles and time-wasting of turning aerials, trying to explain to irritated crewmembers something about the inefficiency of ship's aerials, range, etc., all falling on deaf ears, was just a pain in the butt, something equivalent to being pestered unmercifully to do the football results! I did get quite competent with that one, but the TV situation and the flakey VCR's we started getting on BenLine in the early '80's were one of the things better forgotten.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

In the 70’s, Marconi supplied a Bush auto multi standard colour TV. In ideal conditions it could operate on all TV systems. As mentioned, in port with cranes etc, the TV set would start hunting through the systems.
I remember one ship coming in complaining that the set didn’t receive TV broadcasts in colour in India. As a result numerous ‘twiddlers’ had been in action in the back of the set, with the number of pots’ etc to try and get the programmes received, in colour.
At that time India only had Black and White, I explained.
The crew were not impressed.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

And, sailed with a Captain who purchased out of his own pocket, an Omni directional antenna c/w amplifier for his cabin TV.
“Receives TV broadcasts anywhere in the world” he said.
“Not in the middle of the North Atlantic” I says.

He too, was not impressed.


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

We had multi standard TV's supplied on the Bowater vessels, when in port one of the cadets would be sent to the monkey island to adjust the aerial till a decent picture was received with a relay of people shouting when it was watchable.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

RFAs were supplied with the Marconi/Bush TV which handled SECAM, PAL and NTSC formats. Reckoned NTSC meant Never The Same Colour. They were big heavy units and I spent a lot of time carting them into our maintenance room after the onboard “experts” had been fiddling with them. Quite a few ended up with beer mugs through the screen after the crew got peed off with them.
Awful devices.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

On the older Great Lakes ships I sailed TV's were in the crew's mess room and officers saloon. On newer vessels including conversions, there were recreation rooms both forward and aft, where the TV's lived and used by both the crew and the officers. I recall the Cuban Missile Crises in 1962? Watching President Kennedy speaking on TV.

Both on the ships where my Dad sailed and I grew up and I sailed myself the most popular TV antenna was a burned out mogul screw base 500 watts light bulb. Attached: 500-Watts-Light-Bulb.jpg. I never saw one of these 500 watts bulbs used aboard ship, but they were used extensively at bulk commodities loading and unloading docks, as well as steel plants we visited. All one needed to do was ask someone who worked there. 

Generally in ports TV reception was decent albeit taking into account operating, shore side, bridge cranes, etc. Upon leaving port TV signals faded fast. While running the St. Mary's, Detroit and St Claire rivers, with the vessels changing course the TV signal was often flaky.

Offshore, TV's were in the crew's mess room and officer's saloon. Pretty much wherever we went there was some TV being broadcast. If from no other source, the US Military operated the Armed Services Radio and TV Networks on Midway, Guam and Okinawa, South Korea, South Vietnam, Japan and Thailand.

Attached: 500-Watts-Light-Bulb.jpg (69.0 KB) 

Greg Hayden


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

TV was compulsory on Oz ships. There were at least 4 on board.

All the comments re cranes in port creating multipath (ghosting) make me smile.

I remember being called down to the crew's bar with a complaint of "TV's not working, sparkie"...to find a PMU sauce bottle sticking out of the screen...a result of a dispute over programs, I was told...


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

In the sixties, we were scheduled to be on the U.S. Coast for a couple of months. Having a Chinese crew, a guard was always stationed at the bottom of the gangway.
The Third Mate decided we should get a TV, so went ashore with a couple of the crew, and returned with a rather large TV set. While struggling up the gangway with said set, the U.S. Guard asked the 3/o " Do you have TV back home?". 3/o replied "Yes mate. we invented it." The guard collapsed laughing. "Gee, that's a good un!" he was heard to say.
The TV soon fell out of favour due to the number of repeats and commercials.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Ken Wood said:


> In the sixties, we were scheduled to be on the U.S. Coast for a couple of months. Having a Chinese crew, a guard was always stationed at the bottom of the gangway.
> The Third Mate decided we should get a TV, so went ashore with a couple of the crew, and returned with a rather large TV set. While struggling up the gangway with said set, the U.S. Guard asked the 3/o " Do you have TV back home?". 3/o replied "Yes mate. we invented it." The guard collapsed laughing. "Gee, that's a good un!" he was heard to say.
> The TV soon fell out of favour due to the number of repeats and commercials.


What ship? Columbia River?


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Troppo said:


> ...........I remember being called down to the crew's bar with a complaint of "TV's not working, sparkie"...to find a PMU sauce bottle sticking out of the screen...a result of a dispute over programs, I was told...


I worked on Grimsby docks in the early 1970s...One of the trawlers had a TV with a smashed CRT that had "fallen off its shelf in bad weather".
The workshop engineer found an HP sauce bottle inside it..


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"fallen off its shelf in bad weather".

Multiply that by thousands and thousands.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I remember joining a Shell VLCC that had none of the TVs made fast...as I found out...

We broke down off Sydney, light ship, and she started to roll.....CRASH.

The crew had to sail to the gulf and back without a TV....


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> What ship? Columbia River?


Was a Shell tanker.


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

On the 'Nessbank' in around '76 or '77 Marconi brought a new prototype 'multi-standard' TV on board unbeknown to the OM. Was he pissed when it didn't work! Anyway, I recall most ships had TV in the years following, always in use with a tape VCR. TV itself was never popular with officers and crews of any nationality up to the time I did my last trip in 86.


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

TV's on ships never seem to get reliable signals even with omni-directional antenna especially during cargo work.
The first sat tv I sailed with was better but on returning to this vessel the TV system was out of action and the company went out of business. So it never worked again no spares were available but there was an elderly Spanish master everytime you went into his cabin the TV was on in the forlorn hope it would, I suppose, burst into life again.
Afterwards fitted another sat TV system which was absolutely brilliant and on that TV I watched Sky UK life coverage of 9/11 as the ship was being tied up in Yanbu Saudi Arabia, I told the British Master about it he simply did not believe me, but that is another story.


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

As already said usually a shipboard multistandard TV was a complete pain "sparky cannot get signal". One voyage I recall we were in Dunkirk and there was a cup football match on UK channel so I rigged up a large cargo cluster lamp on a broom handle on rail above lounge and it worked sufficiently well. On another ship fitted with the top loading back breaking VCR machine we had the remote control stuck to the deckhead as it was forever going awol.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

........ "The last Sparkie could get it to work".


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

We had a TV in the lounge all set watch the 1966 World Cup, beer and sandwiches at the ready. We were coming up the channel, so the picture wasn't great, but was watchable. The match had barely started when smoke appeared from the back of the set. I saw that a large component in the EHT line had burned out. I didn't have a clue what it was even, so everyone decamped to the crew's mess to watch their set. 

I was very young and naïve in those days, and wasn't the most favourite person around for a while ! I realised much later that we would have had something in the radar spares that would perhaps have worked !!

David
+


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Two things stick in my mind relating to Shipboard TV's:

1) Banklines "Cora" class had separate Engine and Deck Crew Rec Rooms, Bank Line only put one TV on board for both REc Rooms, a hole was knocked in the bulkhead between and a shelf fitted, half a TV each. The Walport video player was in the Officer's Smokeroom, the crew had to come up and ask for a video (usually pornographic)

2) On the Providence Bay we called at Hamburg, the Old Man and Cat Off sent the cadet ashore with instructions to buy a "Good Video" they only gave him sufficient money to buy a cheap one, consisting entirely of "Money Shots". THe OM and Cat Off retreated to the TV lounge and locked the door. The following morning we went in the TV lounge - The Desolation of Smaug had nothing on this, emptu beer cans and *** stubs everywhere. Tape wedged in the VCY, FF and REW buttons pushed into the body of the recorder. Took Sparky a day to mend!!


----------



## searover (Sep 8, 2007)

1960s. One of the first ships to provide TV daily to passengers and crew, was P&O's Canberra. At sea, there were pre-scheduled movies put on board, afternoons for kids and evenings for adults. Two small cameras were lined up with film projectors (pre-TV Tape). Rarely, we did live TV with these cameras.

In port, it depended on where we were. The scheme was based on the U.S. NTSC format so that we could show the many U.S. channels. Whthen off the U.K. we tapped off two 405-lines sets - one set for BBC and another for ITV.

We had 3 TVS for Australia for each channel that they broadcast. We also picked up the first week of Wellington N.Z. TV in 1961. Auckland had started one year earlier. 

How much easier it is these days thanks to PAL, NTSC, recording and Satellites.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

On a tanker(built for Norskis), the TV antenna on the monkey island, was motorised, and could be set to any angle, from a dial in the smokeroom.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

We had 2 TV antenna systems on the Wiltshire/VJEK/GYKD:

An omni and a multiband yagi....with a switch beside each TV...very flash.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

duncs said:


> On a tanker(built for Norskis), the TV antenna on the monkey island, was motorised, and could be set to any angle, from a dial in the smokeroom.


Common equipment on a lot of US ships late '60s or later.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Troppo said:


> We had 2 TV antenna systems on the Wiltshire/VJEK/GYKD:
> 
> An omni and a multiband yagi....with a switch beside each TV...very flash.


Al Ain, knowing fleet manager would be visiting, left crew antenna in place....a 500 watt incandescent lamp on a wire along alleyway and out on deck!
Got spares for antenna on wheelhouse top but light bulb still worked better!

Dannic.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I was on a crane ship (Pacific Installer) in 1983 or thereabouts, working offshore Tunisia on and off for two years. We could get decent Italian TV on VHF when the conditions were right. Quite amazing. I learned a bit about the slight differences in PAL standards. The Italian PAL had the audio section of the signal at the opposite end of the video band to the UK version, so we could not hear the sound. After a few telephone calls with a man in a TV repair shop in Bristol, he sent us a new crystal filter for the audio which I soldered in place of the old one. Worked great. Finding out stuff when at sea before internet could be quite a struggle.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

In the early days with a black and white TV in the smoke room on UK coast, favorite programs were Magic Roundabout etc. with a few beers before dinner


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Port Vancouver, CP Ships, anchored off Newcastle NSW. Crew were Barbadians. Had fixed the TV a zillion times but it was knackered. OM, bit of a J Arthur came up to radio room and asked me to have a look at it again. Went to crew smoke room and met the Bosun and asked where the TV was? He went out and came back with a cardboard box with a load of bits the size of a paperback book and no tube. Fell off the book case! We both smiled, he was a good bloke, and had had enough of the old man’s promises. As soon as we came alongside there was a brand spanking new multi standard colour tv supplied by CP as per crew union agreement. OM tried to palm off the equally knackered tv from the officers bar but the crew weren’t having it. Lovely trip! Christmas was lovely too. OM came into the bar Christmas Eve juiced up and started being a d*ck. I left but found out in the morning that he went to use the loo near the bar and fell asleep. Someone found him and wrote some not nice things on his bald head. Was sorry to miss that. Thankfully paid off in Newcastle. Happy days.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

capkelly said:


> In the early days with a black and white TV in the smoke room on UK coast, favorite programs were Magic Roundabout etc. with a few beers before dinner


Very popular on the RFA I was on. "Time for bed said Zebedee".


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Aboard iron ore carrier _Sagamore_ in the mid 60s, I obtained an old B & W 405 line TV for 10/- (50p) in one of the UK ports. After I got it going, I made a bellini-tosi-style crossed loop aerial that went on top of my cabin (At back of brigde, as I was R/O) On the side of the set, I had an identical crossed loop about 4 inches across and maybe two feet high with a rotating centre aerial that went to the TV. All made with no reference to theory, and mainly guesswork. I just sort of expected that it may work, and it did. I could DF the stations from my cabin, seeking the maximum signal rather than the minimum. On passing the Portugeuse coast, I picked up a good TV signal on 605 lines, all slewed sideways. I inserted more resistance at one end of the line hold, and was able to get the 605 lines, but with a negative picture. I got round that by putting a reversing switch in the video detector valve, an EB91, if I remember correctly, and thereby got a positive picture. Received old British TV series such as Robin Hood, Ivanhoe etc in English with Portuguese sub titles (Thumb). Two-edged sword though, because I was requested to get one for the officers smokeroom and the crew recroom, which I did. Then the chief engineer wanted one, and I was stuck with fixing that up as well. All in all, it gave me a lot of extra work, as they were alwysy needing attention, mainly from people fiddling with the back controls! Longest distance I ever managed was BBC TV at 1,600 miles on Sporadic E.
When I was in Union-Castle, they had two TVs to share between each ship. The northbound mailship picked one up in Las Palmas, and the southbound ship put one ashore in Las Palmas. The 4th was lumbered with the job of setting them up, usually surrounded by passengers coming out with inane statements such as "maybe it needs new picture valve! (==D) And after it was finally got going, they got maybe one hour of TV late at night the evening before arrival at Southampton, and maybe two or three hours after we sailed south again. When videos came it, they could remain glued to it all day if they wanted on the _St Helena_, but I never really liked TV on passenger ships! 
Modern TVs are way beyond me these days when it comes to anything practical.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Shipbuilder said:


> ...........Modern TVs are way beyond me these days when it comes to anything practical.


But aren't they brilliant! During the Rugby World Cup, my LED TV, an LG packed up. I got my daughter's old CRT 13" out, connected to the HD cable box by a biaxial antenna cable (No other options, it cost USD35 in Walmart, Charlotte NC about eleven years ago).

Onto HD sports channel, RWC, and the cable box adjusted the image to use the NTSC telly! Okay, it was like watching ants running around in the kitchen, but it worked!

In the mid 90's, I did a lot of 3D CAD work, product and project visualizations in 3D Studio. It was quite an adventure to get the output onto VHS at 320x200, adjusting the Gamma for the colours! And then, overdubbing the soundtrack. Adventurous, but give me my new 43" 4G UHD Roku TV every time! And it only cost GBP200 (probably because 5G is the new standard).

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

holland25 said:


> Very popular on the RFA I was on. "Time for bed said Zebedee".


"Sod off" said Florence.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I remember ships from the Philippines with stacks of older US TVs bought on the west coast to be brought back in Manila. They might have been the only ships to have a TV in the galley, radio room, and various cabins, including the cabin reserved for the pilot, which was essentially a storage room.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Found Marmalade toast in the TV cassette player one Sunday morning. No one had any idea how it got there.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Was it still warm?


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Mad Landsman said:


> "Sod off" said Florence.


Quite possibly she did. The original speech of the programme (French?) was incomprehensible to the person who transferred it to this country, so I think all the dialogue we knew was completely made up.

Time for bed.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

A pic just posted in the gallery from Victor Croasdale is a nice illustration of some of the above posts:

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery//showphoto.php?photo=1222375


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

spongebob said:


> Was it still warm?


Naa - was cold otherwise I might have eaten it !
(Jester)


----------

